# My next Beethoven piano sonatas cycle...



## chuttt

So I have Brendel 1970's and Kempff stereo sets. And I have some other selections like Rubinstein (does he have a full cycle?) , Arrau, Pollini, Giles, Richter, and a few other newer ones like Ingrid Fliter, Angela Hewitt

I want another complete cycle box set and I'm thinking about Arrau. I like the slower pace and the Pathetique, Appassionata, Moonlight that I have. I like Richter and Rubinstein a lot but they don't seem to have a cycle and also the older recordings sound quality is not the best. I'm not picky but I want it to be decent (quiet background please...).

Other than going for Arrau any suggestion? I'll just buy one boxset this time, which one do you recommend?


----------



## joen_cph

Neither Rubinstein nor Richter made complete cycles, but whereas Rubinstein only recorded a few sonatas, there are many and varied recordings with Richter, all worth exploring.

Some collectors on other forums have around 60 complete cycles; there are probably at least a dozen more, from what they mention.

Kuerti, usually expensive, has an interesting set, thoughtful and original, often with rather slow tempi (try the 17th sonata, for instance, one of the highlights).



If you like temperamental playing too (Richter,Rubinstein,Gilels), Gould´s selection (around 6 CDs will cover his CBS/Sony recorded legacy of Beethoven sonatas) will provide a lot of contrast to those you have. His 30-31-32 is essential IMO.

The Gilels selected sonatas+5 piano concerti on Brilliant Classics is an economical and extremely good set too. The Appassionata there is even more dramatic that the various Richters.

If money is no problem, the complete Kovacevich/EMI cycle will also be a lot different from what you have got, but he often plays rather fast too.


----------



## kv466

My favorite interpreter of Beethoven sonatas didn't record all of them so having to choose between the complete sets,...hmmm...my first set was Brendelfly's on record and then Schnabel's and Gilels...they're all 'good' but if you like Arrau's then go for the Chilean master. If you wanna keep it on the cheap, I actually like to listen to this cheap one I was given as a gift a long while back...nothing super exciting but then again, neither is good old Claudio. It is:










Again,...nothing spectacular but it is a fine addition and only about 25 bucks. Oh, and...the above post mentioned Gould; do give his a try as well as I doubt you'll ever hear a better e-flat 'Hunt' sonata or Pathetique and many more. Happy hunting!


----------



## chuttt

So I ended up got the Arrau's collection today ...









I didn't know this was a new re-issue that was just released last month. It's around Cad$50.

Haven't put into my main system yet but listened to a couple of the CD during the drive home and I love it already !

I know, many people think Arrau's presentation was too slow but I love the clarity it brings and frankly, I find myself not excited by the fast dramatic plays by the like of Richter anymore. Going deeper into Arrau's presentation and by listening more carefully to how it's presented brought out another level of emotion in me.

It may not be the way Beethoven wanted it to be played... but it's the way I like.


----------



## msvadi

Vladimir Ashkenazy's complete cycle (10 CDs) is $20 on iTunes (Canadian store).


----------



## Creibold

Among contemporary recordings, I would highly recommend Paul Lewis's beethoven Cycle. Certainly worth the money.


----------



## realdealblues

msvadi said:


> Vladimir Ashkenazy's complete cycle (10 CDs) is $20 on iTunes (Canadian store).


Askenazy's Beethoven cycle is one of the better complete recordings of the piano sonatas and is always in my top 5.


----------



## powerbooks

I got this one for 16 CAD, and it is a great deal!

http://www.amazon.ca/1930-1956-Comp...6Y74/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337557231&sr=8-1









Including the complete Beethoven sonatas.

(BTW, I have sets from Schnabel, Kempff, Arrau, Backhaus, and the incomplete Gilels).


----------



## Sonata

What would you recommend for someone who is new to most of the sonatas? I specifically like a melodic approach I general....nothing too aggressive or too fast of a tempo.

Some of the sets I was considering g included Gilels, Barenboim, Brendel or Arrau. The more I read, the less decisive I am. And I don't really see myself buying more than 1-2 complete sets.


----------



## powerbooks

I still think Kempff is a safe bet all around, for beginners new to the sonatas.


----------



## realdealblues

Sonata said:


> What would you recommend for someone who is new to most of the sonatas? I specifically like a melodic approach I general....nothing too aggressive or too fast of a tempo.
> 
> Some of the sets I was considering g included Gilels, Barenboim, Brendel or Arrau. The more I read, the less decisive I am. And I don't really see myself buying more than 1-2 complete sets.


Gilels is still my favorite but unfortunately for mankind he left us too soon.

If you are starting out and are wanting a complete set, the Kempff set is indeed very melodic but often his lyrical approach gets to slow for me and loses its impact. I would recommend the 70's Brendel Cycle for something inbetween Kempff & Gilels.

This set also includes the Piano Concertos as well as the Piano Sonatas for a fair price.
View attachment 6321


----------



## powerbooks

realdealblues said:


> Gilels is still my favorite but unfortunately for mankind he left us too soon.
> 
> If you are starting out and are wanting a complete set, the Kempff set is indeed very melodic but often his lyrical approach gets to slow for me and loses its impact. I would recommend the 70's Brendel Cycle for something inbetween Kempff & Gilels.
> 
> This set also includes the Piano Concertos as well as the Piano Sonatas for a fair price.
> View attachment 6321


Is this actually the same recordings for Philips in the 1970s now in DECCA catalog?

I remember good interpretations from those favorite sonatas from Philips DUO series. However, I think his 1960s VOX recordings were more interesting. Did he recorded them again (third times) in 1990s, again for Philips?

Another inexpensive set is from Friedrich Gulda for London and other labels:

http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Pia...BQV52A/ref=pd_sim_sbs_m_1/188-9351629-0382453

You should be able to get it for less than $30. Better than any of the Brendel IMHO.


----------



## hoodjem

chuttt said:


> So I have Brendel 1970's and Kempff stereo sets. And I have some other selections like Rubinstein (does he have a full cycle?) , Arrau, Pollini, Giles, Richter, and a few other newer ones like Ingrid Fliter, Angela Hewitt
> 
> I want another complete cycle box set and I'm thinking about Arrau. I like the slower pace and the Pathetique, Appassionata, Moonlight that I have. I like Richter and Rubinstein a lot but they don't seem to have a cycle and also the older recordings sound quality is not the best. I'm not picky but I want it to be decent (quiet background please...).
> 
> Other than going for Arrau any suggestion? I'll just buy one boxset this time, which one do you recommend?


No. Rubinstein does not have a complete cycle.

Arrau is an excellent choice. His interpretations are deep, thoughtful, with much _gravitas_. Other than his set, I would recommend Schnabel (of course, but the recording quality leaves much to be desired), or Richard Goode (an excellent cycle in all ways including recording quality).


----------

